# GPU-Z Problem



## tommyk999 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi i tried everything to run but no luck. Always when i try to rub gpuz it show loading screen and then hang.
My spec:
Q6600Gb Corsair Dominator
Biostar I45
1 TB Samsung F1
POV 280 GTX
190.38 Nvidia driver installed correctly

Pls help


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 15, 2009)

running any antivirus ? maybe an old version of kaspersky ?


----------



## tommyk999 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well yes but i tried to switch it off and then run GPU-Z
And the exact error message is: Could not start driver: The system cannot find the file specified.


----------



## Z3rling (Aug 15, 2009)

The same problem
My spec 
Ati HD 3650
MB Albatron 865PE Pro
P4 3000


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 15, 2009)

try to reboot, switch off your antivirus and then try gpuz. which kaspersky version do you use?


----------



## tommyk999 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for advice i just replaced my kasp 7.0 for kaps 9.0 and everythink is fine now


----------



## Âèêòîð (Sep 28, 2009)

I have problems with start of last version, the previous version worked! What shall I do?
Hardware:
ATI RADEON X700
M/B GIGABYTE GA-EP43-DS3L
CPU Intel Pentium Dual Core E5200

Software:
Windows XP SP3 PRO RUS (and all updates from Windows Update)
Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0


----------



## Âèêòîð (Sep 29, 2009)

Here developers appear?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 29, 2009)

as mentioned in the replies before, update kaspersky, or add an exception for gpu-z


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2009)

kaspersky and GPU-Z have played nice in a long time, i've personally tested version 8.0 and 9.0 recently

Why are you running 2+ year old versions of an antivirus product anyway?


----------



## Âèêòîð (Sep 30, 2009)

At present version 7.0 suits me with all. Manufacturers still support this version. Why to you not to make correct interaction with antivirus KAV7? Now the computer is "frozen" at start GPU-Z and it is necessary to use the button Reset.

p.s.: sorry for my English


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2009)

you are intentionally choosing to use an outdated version of a product, which cause incompatibilities with GPU-Z.

You simply have to choose: update kaspersky, or dont use GPU-Z.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 30, 2009)

Âèêòîð said:


> At present version 7.0 suits me with all. Manufacturers still support this version. Why to you not to make correct interaction with antivirus KAV7? Now the computer is "frozen" at start GPU-Z and it is necessary to use the button Reset.
> 
> p.s.: sorry for my English



it's a bug in kaspersky. gpuz is doing all things the standard way


----------



## Âèêòîð (Sep 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you are intentionally choosing to use an outdated version of a product, which cause incompatibilities with GPU-Z.


Yes, I am intentionally choosing to use an outdated version of a product


> You simply have to choose: update kaspersky, or dont use GPU-Z.


How you think, what I will choose?


----------



## Âèêòîð (Sep 30, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> it's a bug in kaspersky. gpuz is doing all things the standard way


All other programs work with this antivirus normally! You think till now, what an error in it?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2009)

Its a problem a KNOWN problem with the old versiopn of the antivirus. I seriously doubt that their will be an update to GPU-Z to fix conpatability with a very old antivirus. If you dont upgrade kaspersky you wont be able to use GPU-Z its simple really.

EDIT: Actually you should be able to add it to your "exceptions" list.


----------



## Âèêòîð (Sep 30, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> EDIT: Actually you should be able to add it to your "exceptions" list.


Has added the GPU-Z in the list of exceptions of an antivirus, but it has not helped.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2009)

Âèêòîð said:


> Has added the GPU-Z in the list of exceptions of an antivirus, but it has not helped.



have you rebooted the system since then?


----------

